
Lee Sedol defeats AlphaGo in masterful comeback – Game 4 analysis - luu
https://gogameguru.com/lee-sedol-defeats-alphago-masterful-comeback-game-4/
======
Mithaldu
Earlier, with detailed discussion on why the "masterful" bit is a bit
exaggerated:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11276798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11276798)

In short: The strategy is not "win the game", but "exploit the machine to
cause a bug".

~~~
AI_Overlord
Seems unfair to say that he only won because there was a bug. You could
equally say that the player lost because a bug in his brain caused him to not
see the proper move. Stress will cause a lot of players to make mistakes,
which in my mind it's a bug of our brain.

